# Recommendations



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I haven't bought a new cookbook in nearly two years (terribly shocking, I know). I was so looking forward to Isabelle's enthusiastic recommendations when I stuck my head in here tonight. I see that she has been gone nearly since the time of my last visit. Has anyone heard from her? Know that she's okay?

What about other enthusiasts? I'm reading more than I'm cooking these days and have far too many food restrictions - but I still enjoy the read.

N


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Nancy,
I often wonder about Isa. She hasn't been around for quite some time. Perhaps we can send her "good vibes" to rejoin us here!! I miss her enthusiasm.

As for book recommendations, I am working on a review for the Dornenburg/Page New American Chef. It is more of an essy-style book than a cookbook. I should have the review on ChefTalk within the next few weeks. Have you checked out Charlie Palmer's new book? The Art of Aureole is a funky, ecclectic collection of recipes that harken back to a Trotter-esque reality. Of course if you need a laugh, be sure to check out Jeffrey Steingarten's It Must Have Been Something I Ate:the return of the man that ate everything. It is a 'must have,' as far as I am concerned.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

The New American Chef looks really interesting. I like the idea of learning about the foundation of different cuisines - with the techniques that may allow me to make a decent result. What do you think about the ingredients? Are the things they are suggesting realistically available in middle America or are the better left to New York and San Fransisco? Anyway, I'm looking forward to your review.

Jeffrey Steingarten's book sound really interesting. I haven't read the first one so I'm going to be looking for both I think. Was talking to a friend the other day about how nearly everything we talk about or do is somehow related to food. That the guy who goes fishing obsessively on the weekend spends Monday telling us how he did (or is going to) prepare those fish. Not that this is relevant...just goes to show I'm not completely insane in my love of talking about and reading about food.

About the Palmer book, Amazon's review said this:Not sounding like a great choice for me based on the review. What was it that you liked about it?

But thanks for the input. Now I must scrape up some cookbook shopping dough and ....a little rationalization.


----------

